# ~Slim~



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

We are close friends with our neighbors that live two doors down from us. They had two girls I am friends with. The one had a horse 'Slim' that she loved so much. He was young (he was either in his late teens or early twenties). I was on my porch and heard her scream 'Mom, Mom', and then her Father came down asking to borrow our Backhoe and told us what happened. He was a good horse, he was her 'Baby'. I guess this morning he was sick, they called the Vet, the Vet came and looked at Slim, Slim got better, and then this evening he died. Tomorrow, I'll try and go over there and talk to my friend.  

"Rest In Peace Slim. I'll Always Remember You!"!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

aw, that's so sad. I am sorry for you and for your friends. At least it sounds like he didn't suffer... if that's any consolation. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry, Megan. That was so sudden.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

how sad! RIP Slim


----------

